# protien skimmer on FW?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I've heard that putting a protein skimmer on a FW tank is a good secondary filter. Will it have the same affect as on SW and remove everything before they start to break down


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I've heard that you could use one, but the benefits of it in FW is so minimal that its a waste of money and time to even bother.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm trying to build one. The post is in DIY. Haven't got it yet but i posted a site with the blueprints


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Skimmers work in freshwater only when:

1- the water is _really_ dirty

& 

2- the skimmer is tremendous in size.

They aren't worth the bother otherwise, but I guess they can still make a nice super-aerator. ( which can itself cause problems )


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

protien skimmers will not hurt the water nor the fish in freshwater but it does almost nothing like goodie said I read an article about this a few weeks ago but I don't remember where if I think of it I'll post it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Easier and cheaper to do a waterchange. They use skimmers in saltwater to prevent buildup of nitrates because waterchanges are expensive and sw species don't handle nitrates well.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's a good link http://www.aquariumfish.net/pages/protein_skimmer.htm


----------

